# anyone home alone with a newborn?



## tiasmummy

im due in 4 weeks just wondering if anyone had experiences of coming home from the hospital all alone and having to deal with looking after baby, and running a household all by yourself? did u cope? i could ask a family member to come round and help me just wondering how long for?


----------



## Jade--x

Hey hun, I came home with my LO alone, well not totally alone I had my 3 year old toddler here too, and I had to go to my parents for 2 weeks, not because I wasn't coping I was fine in that resect but my neighbours were smoking drugs outside their window and my house stunk of it and I had to leave the house asap. I couldn't have my children in there. I've never had the windows open since.

Is this your first baby? If so I would probably ask a family member to stay for a week, maybe 2 if you feel you need it. Mine was my second so I knew exactly what to expect and do etc. but with my first I lived with my family and had loads of help which without them I've no idea what I'd have done as due to a really bad labour I was unable to physically move. It's a huge thing to get adjusted to, and the more help the better :) x


----------



## tiasmummy

yep it is my first baby, i think i'll ask my sister to stay for the week thanx x


----------



## lemontree12

Hey my lo is 4weeks old, I moved to England to be with fob 4years ago before he ditched me when I was 14weeks making me homeless, so literally have no family around at all, I moved into my new home with lo was 1week so had a mad month! Both me and my daughter are so happy. We have our own routine going. And I no the score, I'm in charge and she doesn't have lots of different people bringing her up! Although one thing is, she's becoming slightly clingy now and she only wants me when upset.

The best thing I learnt was not to stress and worry about it, it's a situation that I knew was going to happen and just go with! Anytime ur having a hard time surround urself with friends, and even come on here


----------



## Lemonflower

My mum was with me for the first week. She was brilliant and did my housework, made LO's bottles and helped every other night with feeds.

If family want to help - take it!!
I think it was tiredness that got me the most but after a few weeks like Lemontree said - you will get into your own routine and IT DOES become easier!


----------



## tiasmummy

well i do plan on breastfeeding so nobody can help with that which im glad about as i just want that bond between me and my daughter tbh im more concerned about wether i'd be feeling up to doing day to day activities such as cooking, cleaning or even having a bath....


----------



## Lemonflower

You learn how to bath FAST!! Pmsl!! 

LO comes everywhere in his bouncy chair (when I'm hanging the washing, cooking ect)
I talk to him and he sometimes let's me do things.

He sleeps really well at night but not in the day so when he has little cat naps I get most things done then! Lol!

xxxx
xxx


----------



## lemontree12

Thats the same as me, as soon as lo falls asleep I rush and do housework, good thing is Iv lost all my baby weight :) 

But to be honest, everyday stuff isn't important, if it doesn't get done it's not the end of the world, I just do it because I like to keep busy, stop my mind from wondering x


----------



## gracexxx

I came home on my own with LO after she was born, my mum stayed over for a week to help out, but i got awful post natal depression, i just felt overwhelmed by everything and to be honest i was terrified of doing it all on my own. So i've now moved back in with my mum, but i had issues with FOB, he kept promising to be in LO's life and help me out and he never showed up, i guess i was still clinging onto the hope that he'd come round and i couldnt get my head around the fact i was a single parent. Im sure you'll do fine on your own, i hope when i feel strong enough to move back to my own place with LO. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Lemonflower

Haha Lemontree!

I've lost all my babyweight too!

I suppose being a single mummy rushing around and the stress of being left in pregnancy helped us!!

Lol - gotta laugh!

xxx


----------



## Dezireey

I moved straight back into my parents when FOB left me. I admitted to myself that at 38, I was going to need help as it's hard work. thankfully my boy is really good and only cries if he has reason to, so easy for folks to look after him. languishing in a bath for two hours is a bloody luxury now though, even with my parents to help out. LO wants his mummy most of the time, so it's quick in and out showers for me now! lol


----------



## tiasmummy

wow moving back in with parents at 38 i could not imagine! lol i love my independance im 23 and think i can do everything on my own, dont like adimtting i need help but i may have to :(


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I left home when Jay was 2 weeks old. Did find it really hard the first say.. month. But tbh I think any single mom does with their first child. We got into routine pretty quickly. Now, we're fine. Wouldn't change it for the world :) xx


----------



## Dezireey

tiasmummy said:


> wow moving back in with parents at 38 i could not imagine! lol i love my independance im 23 and think i can do everything on my own, dont like adimtting i need help but i may have to :(

It sounds crazy but thankfully I get on very well with my oldies, they are very laid back people and soo good with all their grandchildren. In this crap economy it makes it nigh on impossible to get a decent home these days and cope with being a single mum at my age. I have had to go back to University to study to get a career that pays better. FOB's sure do mess up your life in more ways than one, especially those that don't or cant pay child support.:nope:


----------

